# Easing into Gaining Weight ( any help welcome)



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

I am 6ft 4 and 95 kg at the moment, the highest i have got in the past is 100kg but didn't stick to my plan, so I have started again . I am on the loading Phase week for creatine) i know probably have to eat more than i am but i am on medication for Acid Reflux so was a little worried about overdoing the food intake in the first few weeks.

7am 150g of porridge with added dry fruit ( + 5g scoop of Creatine with water)

10 am CNP Pro Mass Shake with a pint of milk.

12pm 5g scoop of Creatine with water

1pm 250g of chicken with 50-100 g of rice or pasta

3pm CNP Pro Mass Shake with a pint of milk

5pm -6pm Training

6.30pm 5g of Creatine with water

7.30pm 250g of chicken with 50-100g rice or pasta

10pm 5g scoop of Creatine & water

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Just keep a check on what you eat and slowly increase until you spot a difference, try a do weekly checks on an off day so records are consistent

Reduce Cardio, lower protein and increase Carbs via milk and cheese. Not sure why you are using creatine three times a day, whilst it does seem to add bulk this is just water which is released when you pump so adds faux mass, keep creatine to just before you train to allow your body to naturally add nutrients


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Just keep a check on what you eat and slowly increase until you spot a difference, try a do weekly checks on an off day so records are consistent
> 
> Reduce Cardio, lower protein and increase Carbs via milk and cheese. Not sure why you are using creatine three times a day, whilst it does seem to add bulk this is just water which is released when you pump so adds faux mass, keep creatine to just before you train to allow your body to naturally add nutrients


It is only the first week of Creatine so is the loading phase,will go down to once a day from tomorrow , thanks for the advice i will make sure i take it just before training. I don't actually do any cardio as i do quite a physical job so get plenty exercise during the day.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Best of luck mate


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

Kerrse said:


> 7am 150g of porridge with added fresh fruit
> 
> 10 am CNP Pro Mass Shake with a pint of milk.
> 
> ...


I am now up to 103kg so have gained more than a stone since posting this, problem is i seem to be hungry all the time any suggestions of what else i can add into my diet?


----------



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

Is that cnp pro mass good mate? I'd add some extra virgin olive oil for good fats, and eat fruit in between , what's ur routine like?


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

Celticryan said:


> Is that cnp pro mass good mate? I'd add some extra virgin olive oil for good fats, and eat fruit in between , what's ur routine like?


I like the CNP Pro Mass and have tried quite a few different makes,it comes in a 4.5kg tub and you get 45-90 servings depending on how you have it. price varies i usually search to see who has deals on at the time.

Routine, i was doing 4 x 6 but have just changed to 3 x 8

Mon (Chest)

Decline Bench 3 x 8

Incline Bench 3 x 8

Flat Bench Dumbell Press 3 x 8 (vary it with incline alternate weeks)

Flat Bench Dumbell Flys 3 x 8 (vary it with incline alternate weeks)

Cable Crossovers 3 x 8

Pec Dec Butterflys 3 x 8

Tuesday ( Back )

V Bar Pulldowns 3 x 8

Wide Grip Pulldowns 3 x 8

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3 x 8

Lying T Bar Rows 3 x 8

Seated Cable Rows 3 x8

Barbell Shrugs 3 x 8

Wednesday ( REST DAY)

Thursday ( Legs)

Squats (Smith Machine) 3 x 8

Leg Press Machine Calf Press 3 x8

Seated Leg Curls 3 x 8

Leg Presses 3 x 8

Friday ( Shoulders )

Two Arm Front Deltoid Dumbbell Raises 3 x 8

Seated Dumbbell Deltoid Presses 3 x 8

Upright Barbell Deltoid Rows 3 x 8

Smith Machine Behind The Head Deltoid Presses 3 x 8

Dumbbell Deltoid Lateral Raises 3 x 8

Machine Deltoid Military Presses 3 x 8

Saturday ( Biceps & Triceps )

EZ Barbell Curls 3 x 8

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 3 x 8

Seated Alternating Hammer Curls 3 x 8

Dumbbell Concentration Curls 3 x 8

Alternating Dumbbell Curls 3 x 8

Lying Barbell Press To Chin 3 x 8

Close Grip Bench Presses 3 x 8

Dumbbell Kickbacks 3 x 8

Rope Pushdowns 3 x 8

Sunday ( REST)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Way too much volume bro! 2-3 exercises per boy part; maybe 4 for back.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kerrse said:


> I am 6ft 4 and 95 kg at the moment, the highest i have got in the past is 100kg but didn't stick to my plan, so I have started again . I am on the loading Phase week for creatine) i know probably have to eat more than i am but i am on medication for Acid Reflux so was a little worried about overdoing the food intake in the first few weeks.
> 
> 7am 150g of porridge with added dry fruit ( + 5g scoop of Creatine with water)
> 
> ...


Alright pal. I also have bad acid reflux. You taking Lanzaprazole 15/30mg? I was also worried about the food intake upsetting my stomach but it has been fine. Gone from 11,1 to 12,1 in a month by eating 4Kcals and stomach hasn't complained too much really. I just have the problem of water coming back up a lot!


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Alright pal. I also have bad acid reflux. You taking Lanzaprazole 15/30mg? I was also worried about the food intake upsetting my stomach but it has been fine. Gone from 11,1 to 12,1 in a month by eating 4Kcals and stomach hasn't complained too much really. I just have the problem of water coming back up a lot!


No i take omaprazole, i haven't actually been to bad this timenot actually had a lot of problems. There has been the odd day i have had acid reflux but usually doing stuff to soon after eating.


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

AlasTTTair said:


> Way too much volume bro! 2-3 exercises per boy part; maybe 4 for back.


It works out to about an hour each session if i do less than an hour it feels like i am not working hard enough !


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

I have changed my diet slightly & routine any advice welcome. I am now up to 105kg but have added a little fat on my stomach so wonder whether i should mix in some cardio.

7am 150g of porridge with fresh fruit & one scoop of Pro Mass

9am Pro Creatine E2

10 am CNP Pro Mass Shake with a half pint of milk/ half pint of water

1pm 250g of chicken with 50-100 g of rice

3pm CNP Pro Mass Shake with a pint of milk/ half pint of water

4.30 Pro Ceatine E2

5pm -6pm Training

7.30pm 250g of chicken with 50-100g rice

9pm 3 egg scrambled with a bagel & cheese

Routine

Mon (Chest)

Incline Bench Dumbell Flys 3 x 8-10 reps ( changing bench height every week)

Flat Bench Dumbell Press (2 medium 6-8 reps 2 heavy 10-12 reps)

Incline Bench 4 x 6 reps

Cable Crossovers 3 x 8 reps

Decline Bench 3 x 12-15 Reps

Pec Dec Butterflys 4 x 10 ( every other week)

Tuesday ( Back )

Close Grip Pulldowns 15 reps warm up - 3 sets of 8

Wide Grip Pulldowns 3 x 8

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3 x 8

Reverse Grip T Bar 4 x 8

Seated Cable Rows 4 x 8

Barbell Shrugs 3 x 8 ( reverse every other week)

Wednesday ( REST DAY)

Thursday ( Legs)

Leg Extensions - 1 plate alternate legs 20 reps

Squats 10-12 reps warm up 2 Heavy 8-10 reps

Calf Press 3 x 8

Seated Leg Curls 4 x 6

Leg Presses 15 reps warm up - 2 sets of 8 heavy weight

Hamstrings 3 x 10

Friday ( Shoulders )

Dumbbell Deltoid Lateral Raises 4 x 6

Single Arm Front Deltoid Dumbbell Raises 4 x 8

Seated Dumbbell Deltoid Presses 4 x 8

Upright Barbell Deltoid Rows 4 x 8

Smith Machine Behind The Head Deltoid Presses 4 x 8

Machine Deltoid Military Presses 4 x 8

Saturday ( Biceps & Triceps )

Concentration Curls 30 reps light weight warm up

EZ Barbell Curls 3 x 8

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 3 x 10

Alternating Dumbbell Curls 3 x 8

Close Grip Bench Presses 4 x 6

Rope Pushdowns 3 x 10

Sunday ( REST)


----------

